# cheese smoke coming soon



## upsman (Oct 6, 2010)

temps are starting to drop enough here so going to do my first cheese smoke ever soon and looking forward to it and can't wait! will for sure put up some pics on it.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 6, 2010)

Keep us posted, and don't forget the pics


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 7, 2010)

Breathe deep and slow and all will be well. If you have questions send me a PM. I check in here 3-4 times a day


----------



## dave54 (Oct 7, 2010)

Don't let the warmer weather slow you down , put  ice in the smoker and your good to go


----------



## upsman (Oct 7, 2010)

T Johnson sure will do bud!

Scarbelly, thanks for offering! might have to do that! thank you, thank you very much!

Dave54 no ice were i smoke except in the cooler chillin some brews. love the profile pic here is one for you that has a good recipe and pics on the linkhttp://playingwithfireandsmoke.blogspot.com/1997/05/lemon-breasted-beer-can-chicken.html   and the pic is actually a Turkey. the link is something i have to try with the lemons. check it out!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 8, 2010)

Turkey looks a little "Chilly"!!!

Looks Like you had a "Boo-T-Call"!!!

TJ


----------

